# Frederick Bruce!



## michele (Nov 28, 2007)

My DDB upside down!!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pic - I love the faces DDB pull, upside down is even better LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh - I love it!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> Oh - I love it!


great pic, love it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yep ,great picture,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

wow cool pic lol


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely dog


----------



## michele (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes please how do i add it ? thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

once again: absolutely adorable picture, he's full of character


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

He is so cute!


----------

